# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source > خبر: پروژه Open Source مدیریت مالی رستوران ( رضا رستوران )

## mdssoft

با سلام خدمت دوستان.

برنامه پیش روی شما ، برنامه ای تقریبا کامل برای مدیریت رستوران و گزارش گیری از آخرین وضعیت مالی یک رستوران می باشد.

اسم این نرم افزار رو گذاشتم رضا رستوران ، چون حوالیه 88/8/8 کارش تموم شد. این برنامه برای مدیریت مالی یک رستوران نوشته شده. توسط C#‎‎‎‎‎ و SQL نوشتمش.

عکس از محیط اصلی برنامه : ضمیمه 39281
 

امکانات نرم افزار

- بدون نیاز به نصب
- محیطی ساده
- امکان استفاده از نرم افزار بدون استفاده از Mouse
- امکان صدور فاکتور برای میزهای داخلی و سفارش خارجی ، به طور جداگانه
- امکان جستجو در کل دیتا بیس و در یک بازه زمانی ( به طور مثال از تاریخ 8/3/88 تا 10/3/88 در بین شماره فاکتورها جستجو کن )
- امکان گرفتن گزارش روزانه ، ماهانه ، سالانه بر اساس فاکتور های صادر شده یا اقلام مصرف شده
- امکان وارد نمودن لیست غذا ها و قیمت های آنها و مدیریت آنها
- امکان اصلاح فاکتور های صادر شده در طی یک روز
-  دسترسی به محیط گزارش گیری برنامه توسط پسورد
- امکان پشتیبان گیری از دیتا بیس به طور اتوماتیک
- امکان پشتیبان گیری از دیتا بیس توسط نرم افزار
- Open Source

لطفا نظرات و انتقادات خودتون رو در جهت بهتر شدن این نرم افزار بنویسید تا به کمک هم نرم افزار رو ارتقا بدیم.

دانلود برنامه

یا علی

----------


## fidelio

واقعا کارت خیلی خوب مستندسازی شده. حتماً می خونم و نظرمو می گم.

----------


## fidelio

ببین چند تا سئوال دارم:
1- تو تو نرم افزارت خیلی خوب از SQL SERVER استفاده کردی. می شه بدونم منبعت چی بوده؟ منبعی واسه برنامه نویسی SQL با C#‎.
2- چرا GUI نرم افزار انقدر ساده طراحی شده؟

اینا رو لطف کنی جواب بدی بازم سئوال دارم.

----------


## saeedr22

> ببین چند تا سئوال دارم:
> 1- تو تو نرم افزارت خیلی خوب از SQL SERVER استفاده کردی. می شه بدونم منبعت چی بوده؟ منبعی واسه برنامه نویسی SQL با C#‎‎.
> 2- چرا GUI نرم افزار انقدر ساده طراحی شده؟
> 
> اینا رو لطف کنی جواب بدی بازم سئوال دارم.


من برنامه رو دیدم ولی منظور شما رو از انیکه ایشون خیلی خوب از sqlserver استفاده کزدند متوجه نشدم.
لطفاً منظورتونو بگین تا متوجه بشیم

----------


## mdssoft

> ببین چند تا سئوال دارم:
> 1- تو تو نرم افزارت خیلی خوب از SQL SERVER استفاده کردی. می شه بدونم منبعت چی بوده؟ منبعی واسه برنامه نویسی SQL با C#‎‎.
> 2- چرا GUI نرم افزار انقدر ساده طراحی شده؟
> 
> اینا رو لطف کنی جواب بدی بازم سئوال دارم.


1-من از LINQ برای ارتباط با MSSQL استفاده کردم. منبع من هم اینترنت بود.
2- چون کاربرای برنامه بسیار سطح سوادشون پایین بود ( سواد خواندن نوشتن )

----------


## reza ameri

چرا هیچ کس پسورد ورود به اقسامو نپرسید؟؟
رضا جان پسورد چیه؟؟

----------


## l4dl4d

رضا کیه ؟؟  :قهقهه: 
رمزش رو نمیگه  :گریه:

----------


## roxanab

پسوورد12345

----------


## samin.moadabpor

همچین پروژه های رو بخوام تحت وب با .net بزنم به نظرتون چقد طول میکشه ؟؟

----------


## morrning

۲ روزه میشه انجام داد

----------


## god of war 313

> با سلام خدمت دوستان.
> 
> برنامه پیش روی شما ، برنامه ای تقریبا کامل برای مدیریت رستوران و گزارش گیری از آخرین وضعیت مالی یک رستوران می باشد.
> 
> اسم این نرم افزار رو گذاشتم رضا رستوران ، چون حوالیه 88/8/8 کارش تموم شد. این برنامه برای مدیریت مالی یک رستوران نوشته شده. توسط C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ و SQL نوشتمش.
> 
> عکس از محیط اصلی برنامه : ضمیمه 39281
>  
> 
> ...


برنامه حذف شده و لینک خرابه

----------

